# Connecticut - LOADER + PLOWTRUCK Avail. for Sub Next Season



## Grantski (Jan 26, 2015)

Hello putting this out there cuz I know some guys are already working on contracts for next season. Im based in CT and my father has a mid size loader available next winter. A base Rental fee for the winter is possible - or we can provide an operator and hire the machine+operator @ an hourly rate. 
Also have an extra mid size plow truck /driver available @ hourly rate.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Where are you located?


----------



## Grantski (Jan 26, 2015)

Old Saybrook - but the loader could be transported anywhere @ a cost. If u want email me to discuss more. [email protected]


----------

